
Show HN: HD Video Style Transfer Using Star Wars Posters - daniel31415
https://danielhavir.github.io/notes/hd-style-transfer/
======
pizza
This is quite rad - thanks for the good exposition and implementation details,
too

------
ltr_
very interesting.

anyone knows about efforts and experiments with musical style transfer?

